# Solved: Win98, DOS bypassing windows.



## tonkacat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello, I tried to boot a computer with a boot disc. No matter what I try, DOS always bypasses windows. I have read every message concerning this problem in this forum. I have tried all the suggestions. Nothing seems to work. I do not have Restore CD's. Please help!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What do you mean "bypasses Windows"? That is what a startup disk is supposed to do -- land you at an a: command prompt, not "Windows".

Perhaps you should explain your Windows problem further. Can you start in Safe Mode?


----------



## tonkacat (Mar 7, 2005)

After the troubleshooting tools have sucessfully loaded, I recieve the message that windows is loading. It then switches to Bypassing windows. Then:
To get help, type Help, then Enter
C:\

I have typed in everything I can think of and nothing works. I can't reach Safe Mode.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

A boot disk is meant to get you to DOS.

If it's safe mode you are trying to get to, follow these instructions


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Be clear about what happens when you try to start either in normal mode or in Safe Mode. Forget about the boot disk for now.

If you get an error message, copy it EXACTLY.

Also when was the last time Windows started successfully? And what changes, if any, were made that led to the problem.


----------



## tonkacat (Mar 7, 2005)

WhitPhil, I am sorry, I must not be explaining the problem correctly. (Headache) It has been years since I worked with DOS and that was with Win95. I am trying to exit DOS and return to windows. I know this must be simple to do, yet I have typed: 
exit
win
windows
win98
window

Every time I start the computer it gives me the option to start with or without the cd rom or type help. No matter which option i chose I receive:

Preparing to start windows
Bypassing windows
Not ready reading Drive A:\
Abort Retry Fail

if I choose Abort or Fail, it tells me Windows 98 start up disk could not create a temp drive for diagnose tools.
path not found :\command.exe
Path not found :\ extract.exe
Path not found :\readme.txt

The diagnostic tools successfully loaded to drive
Bad command or file name
File not found
For help, type Help and enter
C:\

When I try to start in Safe Mode:

Windows is bypassing your Startup files
(copyright info)
C:\

I am stuck at the C:\ prompt

The last time the computer started normally was before I used the boot disc.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You gotta take the startup disk out of the drive, or it will reload itself EVERY time


----------



## tonkacat (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes, I realize I have to remove the start up disk.

: )


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Are you saying that all the information you posted above (post #6) is what you see with NO start up disk in the drive?


----------



## tonkacat (Mar 7, 2005)

Angel, Yes I am saying that is all I see. That is why I am confused.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

You said the system booted fine before you first tried using the startup disk. Why were you trying to accomplish by using a startup disk? What did you do after you first booted with the startup disk? Looks like the contents of the startup disk were copied to your hard disk or something wierd.

What happens when you type dir at the c:\ prompt (what do you see?)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you are just restarting rather than shutting down completely, do a complete shutdown and let it sit for a few seconds to ensure memory is flushed.

Also, normally if a startdisk was in the drive you would end up at an a: prompt not a c: prompt.

If you still end up at a c: prompt enter:

dir 

and see if it reads the drive and you have a Windows directory.

If you do, enter:

cd windows

then you should be at

c:\windows

from there enter:

win

Also, you say you tried Safe Mode. Did you ever get a startup menu with numbered options that include command prompt, Safe Mode, etc.... ?

If you are having trouble shutting down completely as opposed to a ctrl-alt-del type of restart, try pressing and holding the power button down for about 8 seconds.


----------



## tonkacat (Mar 7, 2005)

dir gives me a list of all files/directory's. I was actually trying to reset windows. The computer has so many bugs, worms, spys, ads, etc.. I had removed most of them. However, when windows started, Every programs, icon, link, shortcut, opened MS Works. I had already run all the system checks I could runs in windows. I began reading posts to this site. I followed instructions to create a boot disk from a safe computer. 
I have also:scanreg /restore
sys /making a new MSDOS.sys file
And followed the instructions from several other posts here and tips from Win 98 Help on the safe computer.


----------



## tonkacat (Mar 7, 2005)

Ah ha! Rollin' Rog, Himen.sys is missing! I know I saw a cure for that some place?


----------



## tonkacat (Mar 7, 2005)

I used:
A:\copy HIMEM.sys C:\windows

It still tells me HIMEM.sys is missing.

C:\windows dir shows hundreds of .dll files,

Any cl  ues?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. In post #13 you mentioned that you were trying to 'reset windows.'

I'm not quite sure what that means, can you explain that a bit more.

You also said you don't have any restore cds. Do you have a Windows 98 installation cd?

And can you tell us EXACTLY how you got to this point. I've read the thread 3 times and I'm still confused


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you have verified that Himem.sys is in c:\windows then do this:

Use your startup disk to return to a command prompt. If it takes you to the a: prompt enter:

*c:*

so that you are at the c:\> prompt. Then type and enter each line:

*attrib -h -r -s msdos.sys
edit msdos.sys*

What do you see? Does the msdos.sys file open in the editor?

It MUST contain the following lines at the top. NOTHING else must precede this. There can and should be other stuff below, but this is vital:

*[Paths]
WinDir=C:\WINDOWS
WinBootDir=C:\WINDOWS
HostWinBootDrv=C*

If you do not see that at the top, create it, including the brackets around Paths.

If you see this line somewhere beneath:

BootGUI=0

... change the value to BootGUI=1

Then: In DOS after you edit it, hit alt+f to access the file/save and exit menu to save and exit.

Then try rebooting.


----------



## tonkacat (Mar 7, 2005)

attrib -h -r -s msdos.sys
Not Resetting Hidden File msdos.sys

Edit msdos.sys

has only one line:
;w98ebd


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, I think that is the problem or at least part of it.

You can remove this:

;w98ebd

And enter what I gave you above. Alternately you can do the full drill posted by JSntgRvr here:

http://forums.techguy.org:80/showthread.php?p=2337025

EXCEPT if you have Win98 First Edition, the winver line must read:

Winver=4.10.1998

FYI, this is probably what caused the problem, and you could have more:

sys /making a new MSDOS.sys file

see:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q149110/


----------



## tonkacat (Mar 7, 2005)

It gave me the message I can't modify a read only file.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try this, from the c: prompt enter each line:

attrib +r +h +s msdos.sys
attrib -r -h -s msdos.sys


Do you keep getting that same message? Very weird 

If no error this time, try editing it again.

If necessary, delete it and create a whole new one.


----------



## tonkacat (Mar 7, 2005)

This time i was able to edit the msdos.sys. On the reboot? You guessed it....no go. I peeked at the autoexec.bat and the config.sys. I think they need a lot of work! I did try to copy the msdos.txt file, many times today.

I thank everyone for their help. I believe I have had enough for tonight! I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You don't need config.sys and autoexec.bat at all. In fact to ensure the cause no errors you can do this, from the c: prompt enter:

ren autoexec.bat autoexec.xxx
ren config.sys config.xxx

Does msdos.sys show the correct information now? And are you receiving the same error on startup or a different one?

Keep trying the Safe Mode startup option, that's the best chance of getting to Windows.


----------



## tonkacat (Mar 7, 2005)

Good Morning! The problem is 98% solved! I have one more question. The computer boots to Windows now but I have to select:
Load with CD Rom

Then it brings up the:
Can't read Drive A
Abort? Retry? Fail?

After I select Fail, the computer loads windows. Any ideas?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start, run, type msconfig and hit enter. Do you have an autoexec.bat and config.sys file loading? If so, uncheck those two items, then reboot.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm still confused, what did you do to get from where you were last to wherever you are now?

And can you get online with the current issues? If so, get HijackThis

Direct HijackThis download link: http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/HijackThis.exe

BUT, instead of posting the usual "scanlog" we ask for, post a "STARTUPLIST" instead. To do this select "Misc Tools", check "list minor sections" and then select "Generate Startuplist". Post that.


----------



## tonkacat (Mar 7, 2005)

Last night after using the 

Attrib +r +h +s msdos.sys
Attrib -r -h -s msdos.sys

I was able to follow your directions to edit the msdos.sys file. I typed in and saved the infomation you gave me. I rebooted the computer. It still did not load windows.
This morning I renamed the msdos.sys to msdos.old, Copied the msdos.txt from the disk, using the directions I had tried many times yesterday. I rebooted the computer. Problem solved. :up:

I'll try the Hijackthis.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, I see. When you got that "not resetting...." error, I had to research it. Seems that there is some issue with how you reset the attributes -- it has to be done all at once and in a certain order.


----------



## tonkacat (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is the report:
StartupList report, 3/8/05, 12:51:11 PM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\DOWNLOAD\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC\PCANYWHERE\PCAMGT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\JAVAFL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AOTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATITASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATICWD32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\DOWNLOAD\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
AOTray = AOTray.Exe
Atikey = Atitask.exe
AtiCwd32 = Aticwd32.exe
AtiQiPcl = AtiQiPcl.exe
RealTray = C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
CriticalUpdate = c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
pcAnywhere Agent = C:\Program Files\Symantec\pcAnywhere\pcamgt.exe
JAVAFL32.EXE = C:\WINDOWS\JAVAFL32.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

SpybotSD TeaTimer = C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = c:\windows\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 5/3/2005, 13:42:56)

[Rename]
C:\WINDOWS\SCANREGW.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SFCA362.TMP

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_19_0.DLL (file missing) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NZDD.DLL (file missing) - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}
(no name) - (no file) - {312ECD08-786B-7595-9ABB-50847E3455F5}
(no name) - (no file) - {CA0E3935-8CC6-DB4C-FF6D-20911EE7DEFD}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Windows Critical Update Notification.job
Maintenance-Defragment programs.job
Maintenance-ScanDisk.job
Maintenance-Disk cleanup.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?38229.6985763889

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 4,816 bytes
Report generated in 0.301 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, you've got something bogus here:

JAVAFL32.EXE = C:\WINDOWS\JAVAFL32.EXE

If you run a normal HijackThis Scanlog, you MAY see the entry under one of the '04' startups.

What I would do is restart in Safe Mode, and delete the file:

C:\WINDOWS\*JAVAFL32.EXE*

Then run HijackThis, create a Scanlog (not the Startuplist) and check and fix any entry you see that has "javafl32.exe" in it.

If you don't see it, run *regedit* and navigate to:

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\*RunServices*

and look for it in the Right Hand pane and if there, right click on it and delete it.

Reboot and post a HijackThis SCANLOG, not the startuplist this time.


----------



## tonkacat (Mar 7, 2005)

Is there a fast way to delete the .dll files the program made? Here is the update:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:37:46 PM, on 3/8/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC\PCANYWHERE\PCAMGT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AOTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATITASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATICWD32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\DOWNLOAD\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...aults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp_wave/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.bellsouth.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp_wave/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_19_0.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {312ECD08-786B-7595-9ABB-50847E3455F5} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CA0E3935-8CC6-DB4C-FF6D-20911EE7DEFD} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_19_0.DLL (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOTray] AOTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Atikey] Atitask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiCwd32] Aticwd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiQiPcl] AtiQiPcl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [pcAnywhere Agent] C:\Program Files\Symantec\pcAnywhere\pcamgt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.bellsouth.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = forsythcable.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 199.170.121.15


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What dlls?

You can check and fix these entries in HijackThis, for what it's worth:


O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {312ECD08-786B-7595-9ABB-50847E3455F5} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CA0E3935-8CC6-DB4C-FF6D-20911EE7DEFD} - (no file)

Also if you have removed Yahoo Companion you can "fix" the related entries there as well -- or reinstall it if you want.

Has the boot up problem changed any?

If not you might want to try "step by step confirmation" from the boot menu and see if that helps track it down.


----------



## tonkacat (Mar 7, 2005)

C:\Windows had about 16,000 dll files. I spend today deleting some of them and the exe files that went with them. Java32 had almost 2000 dll files. I have never seen a computer that bad that still worked. It still has about 6000 dll files I need to sort out. I am trying to be very careful and make sure they are connected to whatever invaded the computer. I worked in Safe Mode all day. The boot up problem is gone. Defrag won't do it's job yet. it starts over many times. Hopefully I will finish with the computer tomorrow. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The best way to run defrag is in Safe Mode if you are having problems with it. But it's best to wait until you've cleaned up as much as possible.

Glad to hear the boot problem is resolved.

As for the dlls, I don't think there are any practical shortcuts for you.

Just make sure you are not deleting any Microsoft dlls.

You may make the work of identifying them shorter by doing a file search for all those created after a certain date. Also, sometimes these programs just randomly name new dlls but they are basically the same and will all have the same file size. So if you see that's the case you can also search for dlls whose file size is exactly the same as the known baddies.

You're welcome for the help!


----------



## tonkacat (Mar 7, 2005)

I have found it easier to delete them from the search box. They have a pattern to them. The hard part will be tomorrow when I begin deleting the ones that begin with 'ms', such as:

msa.dll msb.dll msc.dll 
msaa.dll msab.dll msac.dll
msa32.dll msaa32.dll

They start with the third letter being A, they go all the way to Z, then start over. Each set seems to have their own exe file. I left the hardest ones for tomorrow. This is not something I want to be doing while I am tired. If I question any of them I can always Google the file and see what comes up.


----------

